# The end of an era, goodbye Pookie



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello everyone. I have sad news for Phoenix lovers everywhere. Pookie is on her way out of this world as we speak. Pookie, for those who don't know is one of the three largest Sema Prochilodus known in the Lower Mainland. She is about 14" long and a few pounds.

She's been with me since ~2003 or 4 and was about 6" long when she came into my care, initially living in a 20g tank before she split the seams by ramming into the side. I then placed her in a 90g acrylic tank and a few years later to a 150g 5x2x2.

The video below is her most famous video, though I'm glad I got a new one before this all happened. 





So I noticed yesterday that her silver wasn't as shiny as it should, and the 5" phoenix was sucking at her scales and fins a lot. I put my hand in the tank and she came to it, practically letting me hold her.

I knew then that this was the end. She didn't want to eat and was aimlessly swimming around. I took the small phoenix out of the tank and into the 10g with the small male.

I slept last night on my mattress, on rubbermaids, watching the tank as I drifted off. This morning all was fine; but after going for a walk, she was upside down in the corner. As soon as I came to her, she swam to me and tried to be energetic. I held her and we said our goodbyes. It's kind of funny, all my dead phoenix have waited for me to say goodbye before going.

Well this ends an era of my fish keeping experience. Really, of my life... Pookie, aka Ah Pook the Destroyer, as named by one W.S. Burroughs.

This leaves only Murphy, as the large phoenix that I know of in the Lower Mainland. First Yuppa's 10yr old monstrosity, Granpa, now Ah Pook. Zeit is now 12" or so, but still a lot smaller than her bigger sister.

Anyway, I may or may not post pics later to show size... I don't know if I want people remembering her like this...

Pax vobiscum, people of the internet.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, this is very sad. I'm sorry. Goodbye to Pookie. She sure has been well loved!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

wow what an awesome looking fish!! never seen anything like it! Im sorry for your loss..she seemed very sweet


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear this unfortunate news.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear such devastating news. I hope her little brothers and sisters can grow to her great length


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sigh... this seriously suck to hear!
I only found out about Pookie awhile ago when Ninez sent me the video before you posted on BCA =( sigh... 

Sorry.... what a lost....


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, what a beautiful fish she was.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sad news to here Damien.


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

terrible news.. I hope your ok


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what a beauty pookie was sorry for your loss.
i'm gonna have to try that hand feeding thing with mine.
mine is also 14"+.
are the worms still frozen when you hold them?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

...she left must be give you lots memory, sorry to hear that! i hope you can recovery ,this is a wonderful fish!


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Ah shit man, that sucks. Sorry dude, I know she meant a lot to you.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> Ah shit man, that sucks. Sorry dude, I know she meant a lot to you.


i think everyone feel bad that she lose , i dont know how u thinking?


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

pisces said:


> i think everyone feel bad that she lose , i dont know how u thinking?


I'm sorry for his loss pisces and it really sucks that he lost his fish.

English hard not buddy!!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear the news Damien.


----------

